# F150 Restoration Parts ???



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I am trying to restore an 85 F150. Not having much luck finding a source of parts.. Preferably new ones.. I searched the net only to find companies specializing in older and newer fords ??? I need interior trim parts, like a dash pad, door panels , arm rests and sun visors , maybe a headliner Too.. junk yards are just as bad as the ones i have ?? Any one come across any suppliers ?? Thanks in advance..


----------



## fordhipo (May 25, 2001)

You could look at auto krafters, they have some parts. I actually looked up a door panel and they have them. www.autokrafters.com . Or you could try J.C.Whitney, I bought a bunch of parts for my Chevy, Not OEM quality but still good.

Good Luck
Ken


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

*Thanks*

Thanks Ken, I'll check them out..


----------



## Larrytow (Dec 30, 2000)

The outfit you may be looking for is L M C Truck. Their website is www.lmctruck.com Catalog FC.9 covers 73 to 86. Ive never ordered from them, but they have a lot of stuff.

Regards, Larry


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Thanks Larry, I just requested the catalog.. Auto Krafters skipped my year for some reason.. they only had classics and late models.. But said they would start carriing my year in mid 2002 ?? 

Thanks for all the help guys..


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Larry,

Just got the LMC truck catalog.. Very nice stuff, and all the hard to find items, like trims, , & moulding, Rubber seals, and everything else.. Thanks for the info..


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.rustrepair.com/ford_pickup.htm

This is Mill Supply- they seem to have lots of hard to find stuff too.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

*Mill Supply*

Just got the Mill Supply catalogs.. Great prices, In addition to Truck rust repalcement panels and lights etc, They also have a really good selection of plow parts too.. Including repair manuals for the Meyers e47 and 60 pumps...


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Stay away from the interior door panels that J.C. Whitney sells. I bought them for my F-350 and was very disappointed. The paint wore off on my side in about as week and they are held on by plastic clips tha pass through the panel. Very primitive.


----------

